# Venison Bangers and Mash



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bangers and mash is a popular breakfast meal in the United Kingdom and Ireland. The dish consists of Bangers sausage, mashed potatoes and onion gravy. Usually a fried egg goes along with it and many times peas are included.

This week I made a batch of Bangers sausage out of deer and pork and then cooked Bangers and Mash for today's brunch. It's a hearty meal.

Ingredients:
Bangers sausage
mash potatoes
brown gravy
sliced onions
eggs
butter

The sausage has lots of water and bread crumbs so to keep it from bursting - going 'bang' - when frying, poach it in 150° water for 10 to 15 minutes:









Fry the sausage and onions in butter until the sausage is brown and the onions are soft:









Make some instant mash potatoes while the sausage is cooking.
Stir the cooked onions into some brown gravy.
Fry an egg or two.

Put it all together on a plate and slobber the onion gravy on the mash potatoes, even on the Banger sausage if you like:









Kinda different.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

See page 13 of: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=19412&start=120 for a Venison Bangers recipe.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had bangers before and quite liked them. I didn't know where the name came from though, pretty funny. I wonder what's up with the British and peas? Peas for breakfast? They even eat mashed peas.


----------

